# preserving a snake



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

my son brought home a copperhead from grandpas in tennesse and wants to keep it in a jar. whats the best liquid for preserving it in a jar?


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Normally, we mount snakes, not keep them in a jar. There are additional steps you need to do then to just jar it and add a preservative. The insides will rot and dissolve into soup before the preservative penetrates to the inside and does its thing. You will need to inject it in a hundred places with the preservative to stop the rotting from the inside out. Formaldehyde has always been the Science Teachers weapon of choice. I am sure there are newer and safer chemicals on the market today to do what you want.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

get it freeze dried!


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Have it mounted.


----------

